
USGS Calls Oklahoma Quake the Largest “Human-Induced” Earthquake on Record - yiedyie
http://www.allgov.com/news/controversies/us-geological-survey-calls-oklahoma-quake-the-largest-human-induced-earthquake-on-record-140310?news=852643
======
vanattab
I wonder if the technique could some day be used to intentionally trigger
smaller earthquakes to relieve pressure to prevent massive earthquakes.

------
MaysonL
One of these days there's going to be a really big one. And the lawsuits will
last for decades, and fracking will go the way of nukes.

~~~
yiedyie
_“The observation that a human-induced earthquake can trigger a cascade of
earthquakes, including a larger one, has important implications for reducing
the seismic risk from wastewater injection”_

I recall reading that there are a lot of fracking sites around San Andreas
Fault.

Sometimes it pays to be skeptic also about this kind of technologies.

